# Поддержка  in-ku.com > Возможности интернет-продвижения >  Что такое SEO или  кому необходимо поднять ре&

## Mazaykina

Среди огромного количества различных блогов и форумов по оптимизайции сайтов, нашла, как мне кажется то, что отвечает всем МОИМ требованиям к такого вида ресурсам. И профессиональные советы, и очень доброжелательная атмосфера, и пока маленький коллектив единомышленников, и ... короче, мне очень понравился этот форум. Я там зарегистрировалась, чего и вам желаю. 
Теперь я самолично постигаю науку SEO опитимизации, без которой сегодня ваш  сайт просто потеряется в многотысячном море других.

----------


## Yanek

*Mazaykina*,
 Спасибо, сайт действительно очень интересный. Одна проблема, я теперь там буду зависать, вместо того, чтобы здесь быть:biggrin:. Хотя бы временно...

----------


## Mazaykina

*Yanek*,
 А что делать? Если хочешь, чтоб твой сайт не замерз на обочине интернета- нужно его двигать. Я и сама там уже зарегистрировалась и получила очень дельные советы, а  сейчас  перечитываю все темы. Одно радует, что пОКА написано не очень много. :smile:

----------


## Jora

*Mazaykina*,

Вот самый главный форум рунета
по этой тематике...., советую ! 
http://forum.searchengines.ru/

----------


## Mazaykina

> по этой тематике...., советую ! 
> http://forum.searchengines.ru/


 Да, тоже изучала. Но этот мне нравится тем, что небольшой он.  :Yes4:

----------


## Дмитрий Олейник

Согласен с *Jora* на все 100%  насчет 
http://forum.searchengines.ru/
и еще я бы добавил
http://www.nulled.cc/
http://www.nulled.in/
http://nulledws.blogspot.com/
http://nulled-mirror.com/
(его несколько раз закрывали поэтому даю несколько доменов но по сути это все одно и тоже! Кстати закрывали потому что там всегда много свежего и вкусного  :Ok: )
там кроме трепа есть куча баз и программ - правда только многое скрыто под высоким хайдом
Удачи

----------


## Чара

Соглашусь с Мариной, надо заниматься оптимизацией своего сайта!а то потеряешься в сети среди многоженства других прочих...
Всем спасибо за полезные ссылки.

----------


## komi

Всем привет.Нужна помощь SEO в продвижении , а точнее в индексации сайта в поисковиках.Самому этим заниматься нет времени и не хочется.Каждый должен заниматься своим делом.Если кто может профессионально помочь, готов сотрудничать.

----------


## komi

Еще раз повторюсь.Самому заниматься этим нет времени и не хочется, поэтому готов оплатить работу СПЕЦИАЛИСТА ( не любителя).

----------


## Alin@

Марина, спасибо большое! SEO- супер сайт, столько полезной информации!!! Здорово!!!

----------


## darina1

> Среди огромного количества различных блогов и форумов по оптимизайции сайтов, нашла, как мне кажется то, что отвечает всем МОИМ требованиям к такого вида ресурсам. И профессиональные советы, и очень доброжелательная атмосфера, и пока маленький коллектив единомышленников, и ... короче, мне очень понравился этот форум. Я там зарегистрировалась, чего и вам желаю. 
> Теперь я самолично постигаю науку SEO опитимизации, без которой сегодня ваш  сайт просто потеряется в многотысячном море других.


Спасибо за подсказку, отличный форум. Уже здорово помогли с оптимизацией)))).

----------


## cory.alice

Казалось в этой ветке должны быть дельные советы по продвижению, а здесь все только спамят ссылками.

----------

